# Der Kunstflug (1xGif)



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2017)




----------



## Max100 (13 Sep. 2017)

Da hätte er wohl ne Brille aufsetzen sollen...


----------



## krawutz (13 Sep. 2017)

Aber unterm Strich doch noch eine recht saubere Landung.


----------

